# Gym's and being ripped off



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They seem to go hand in hand with many of these places. There is a World Gym opening up in St Catharines next month. Advertising a $8.99 a month membership. Without even looking into it I can tell you that ain't happening. The Y is like $53 a month and they are heavily subsidized. Years ago I had to go to war with a place called Mademoiselle Fitness that my daughter got scammed into joining. 

I searched world gym and there are pages upon pages of complaints. Always the same thing. Overcharging credit cards, fine print that nobody read. They are not the only ones, these big box gyms all do it. 

What happened to the local gym's where you paid like $25 a month and just went in there and did your thing and nobody ever bothered you.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Home gyms are the best, and if you buy the EQT used, its always so dirt cheap............


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What happened to the local gym's where you paid like $25 a month and just went in there and did your thing and nobody ever bothered you.


They're still around but most people prefer fancier spaces, towel service, more machines, so they go to chain gyms.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They seem to go hand in hand with many of these places. There is a World Gym opening up in St Catharines next month. Advertising a $8.99 a month membership. Without even looking into it I can tell you that ain't happening. The Y is like $53 a month and they are heavily subsidized. Years ago I had to go to war with a place called Mademoiselle Fitness that my daughter got scammed into joining.
> 
> I searched world gym and there are pages upon pages of complaints. Always the same thing. Overcharging credit cards, fine print that nobody read. They are not the only ones, these big box gyms all do it.
> 
> What happened to the local gym's where you paid like $25 a month and just went in there and did your thing and nobody ever bothered you.


There's a Gym I used to belong to in Brantford that is privately owned. The owner is a great guy and I've joined and quit a few times over the years and never had a problem. My wife currently belongs to "Fit for life" or "Mcfit" or whatever its called. She has one of the original memberships that lets her bring a guest unlimited. We both were able to share it. We haven't been in a couple of years but she's unwilling to discontinue it, so I don't know if they'd be unscrupulous. I doubt it. They seem like a pretty decent no frills type Gym. I've also belonged to the Athletic club in the past and never had issues.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Owning a gym may be one of the better businesses you can invest in. 

I'd say half of those who buy or are gifted memberships go a few times and then stop.

My membership costs around $45 a month and I get my money's worth I can assure you. FYI, it's the Athletic Club.

I prefer a gym over a home gym simply because you can't possibly buy the variety of equipment I use for your home, unless you have a much bigger home AND budget than I do.

I get good friendly personal service and the facility is top notch.

For me, it's money well spent.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I once won a month's pass to a gym, but I knew I'd never use it, and I didn't feel like going through their tactics to try & get me to extend that membership while I used their gym free, so I gave it away.
Don't know what happened after that.

I have equipment at home & have access to other equipment--so I have options.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> ...
> 
> What happened to the local gym's where you paid like $25 a month and just went in there and did your thing and nobody ever bothered you.


Good Life here in Ottawa have a similar reputation as far as the rip off aspects go. However, to answer your question, I pay ~$25/month at the Carleton Uni gym here. It's very pleasant, and convenient to me on my drive to and from work. Only hassle is that it's a bit too crowded in the early evenings, then again that is the busiest time of day for most gyms.

Neil


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They seem to go hand in hand with many of these places. There is a World Gym opening up in St Catharines next month. Advertising a $8.99 a month membership. Without even looking into it I can tell you that ain't happening. The Y is like $53 a month and they are heavily subsidized. Years ago I had to go to war with a place called Mademoiselle Fitness that my daughter got scammed into joining.
> 
> I searched world gym and there are pages upon pages of complaints. Always the same thing. Overcharging credit cards, fine print that nobody read. They are not the only ones, these big box gyms all do it.
> 
> What happened to the local gym's where you paid like $25 a month and just went in there and did your thing and nobody ever bothered you.


How about offering to sign up if you can pay cash each month. It would be interesting to hear how they would handle that one.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife and I just joined the municipal gym here in Gatineau Quebec for 30.00 each a month. Its open from 7;00 a.m till 9;00pm 7 days a week, very well equipped with a staff monitor to help you with your program. Its just fantastic and we had a custom program made for us. I'm not familiar with other gyms but for me,this seems the best and most economical.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If anyone wants to avoid the gym, I have one you can have. It's quite good. 

I got it at some boutique place for $1700. If you dismantle it, it's free. My dad is selling the house and I'm too lazy to get it out. 

It's in Newmarket Ontario. I can also send a YouTube video of it if you're interested.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a bowflex here, it makes an excellent coat hanger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> How about offering to sign up if you can pay cash each month. It would be interesting to hear how they would handle that one.


One of the complaints I read was actually just that. Some woman asked the mall salesperson if she could pay by the month and quit anytime, he said no problem, just sign here. A few months later when she said she wanted to quit at the gym and she told them about that conversation they told her she was out of her mind and signed a one year contract.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have a bowflex here, it makes an excellent coat hanger



Yup, that's why I laugh when people suggest that a home gym is so much more effective than a membership.

It's probably cheaper to buy a membership and then find out you aren't inclined to workout than to buy good quality gear for your home and discovering the same.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ask anyone that has worked in a bank about issues they have with gyms. Even after you quit, your void cheque can be reinstated. Make sure you take precautions and watch what you are signing!! Insist on paying CASH


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

We're lucky to have a fantastic Y in our town. I've been a member for 11 years and go just about everyday, in fact I was there for a workout today at noon and again for a spin class at 5. They have the best of everything, it's well-maintained, clean and there's a great cadre of volunteers to teach fitness classes all day long. It's not the cheapest but it's money very wisely spent.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have a bowflex here, it makes an excellent coat hanger


I often wondered what they really got used for.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Bonus music track at the gym today, classic rock medley from the 70's-80's. Makes it almost fun to work out,.....almost.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

marcos said:


> Bonus music track at the gym today, classic rock medley from the 70's-80's. Makes it almost fun to work out,.....almost.


Oh, man, if there's anything I hate about the gym I go to it's the music! They play really heavy, thrashy stuff, with growled-out words that I can't understand. I hate it! It does depend on the time of day and who is running the shop at the time, though. Oddly enough, it's the younger girls who play this crap. Ugh. I'd rather they just whipped me while I lifted.

On the plus side, most of the people who work there, and the owner, are really friendly and good to chat with. It's also not as expensive as what Scott said in the first post. And I doubt they scam anyone.

I also find the gym really interesting for watching how people behave. Gyms, like weddings, seems to bring out things that you wouldn't see in other scenarios.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In order for me to focus I find it best to be in the right environment.

In much the same way as sitting around the house in shorts and a T-shirt doesn't result in a productive workday for me, I find it much more productive to go to a gym, than to use home equipment.

Anyway, you'd have to spend a serious amount of coin to come close to the variety and quality of equipment in the gym I use.

Everyone knows you don't need gear or a gym to get in shape. You can do it all with your own body weight and objects and structure at hand.

But, the one element that remains constant regardless of how you go about it is the drive and will to push through the discomfort and keep your eyes on the goal.

Money will NOT replace that drive.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Milkman said:


> In order for me to focus I find it best to be in the right environment.


I agree. I can work out at home just as well, to be honest, but I enjoy getting out of the house and being around other people who share the same goals.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yup, that's why I laugh when people suggest that a home gym is so much more effective than a membership.
> 
> It's probably cheaper to buy a membership and then find out you aren't inclined to workout than to buy good quality gear for your home and discovering the same.


Home gyms can totally work for some. Its really all about what you're after and what you're comfortable with. I've done both. For the most part I feel more comfortable at home. I have a good sized area for weights and I have a fairly decent treadmill. It was a $2,000 treadmill that I got on a decent sale. Not as good as those in the gym but I get just as good a work out from.
My wife liked the idea of a budget gym and joined Fit for life. She got one of the original memberships and I'm able to accompany her anytime I want. So I get the best of both worlds. I can work out at home and anytime I want to do something that requires special machines I can go to fit for life with my wife. It costs about $15 a month and is available for both of us. 
Working out at home can be every bit as effective as the gym even with out the high priced machines that make it easy. At home you really have to be more creative. This can be a good exercise on the mind and you can actually get to know your body better by being creative. You can search online for new ways to do things when you don't have a gym. 
For me ever since I got a promotion and did some traveling to Asia a couple years ago it really threw me off my stride I had going and I haven't gotten totally back to where I was, so I've gained some weight back and got sedentary. Recently I've started to try and get back the routine and I will be utilizing both home and gym. I did get rid of some of my equipment but I still have all my dumb bells and my treadmill. 
Its amazing how a new position with more responsibilities and more hours has thrown me off for so long. But I'm determined to get back where I was a couple years ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hit the gym six days a week, only avoiding mondays because of the quasi-catholic approach many seem to have toward working out.

(pig out on beer and chips all weekend and repent at the gym on monday = all is forgiven)

It's just too crowded on mondays.

Tonight I'll hit the gym after work. It will be nice and empty. Same thing Saturday and sunday mornings, just a few die hards and old guys (I'm both).

You can get it done anywhere, anytime, but you have to put the work in.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to take some yoga classes. 8)

Mmmmmmmm, yoga pants.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Your a verrrry bad man, a verrry bad man indeed.

(Gotta admit there's some serious eye candy walking around the Athletic Club most days).





sulphur said:


> I want to take some yoga classes. 8)
> 
> Mmmmmmmm, yoga pants.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I want to take some yoga classes. 8)
> 
> Mmmmmmmm, yoga pants.


Wonder if I can turn that image into my screen saver....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> (Gotta admit there's some serious eye candy walking around the Athletic Club most days).


Its been a while since I've been in "Fit For Life" but they used to do things like offer all you can eat pizza once a month. I have no idea if that was one of the reasons the eye candy was limited.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Its been a while since I've been in "Fit For Life" but they used to do things like offer all you can eat pizza once a month. I have no idea if that was one of the reasons the eye candy was limited.



LOL, I had a membership there before moving to TAC. BIG difference in the scenery for sure.


----------

